# DS #4741: Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's World Championship 2010 Reverse of Arcadia (U



## Chanser (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6020^^


----------



## Krestent (Mar 9, 2010)

Any AP here?


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Mar 9, 2010)

Finnaly! I was wondering when this was gonna be Released since i saw a Copy of this game in my Favorite Gamestore 5 Days Ago.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Mar 9, 2010)

Good deal can't wait until my site gets this up.


----------



## link_991 (Mar 9, 2010)

It apparently has the same AP as the JPN version


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 9, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Finnaly! I was wondering when this was gonna be Released since i saw a Copy of this game in my Favorite Gamestore 5 Days Ago.



No, the japanese version did, but this one didn't.  

On a nicer note, why did it take so long for this to be dumped?  I guess we'll get our DP Ghosts soon, now, too...hopefully.


----------



## smashbro (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if the jap fix works on the USA one


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 9, 2010)

good i hate how some of the cards in the japan version looked time to do things legit then.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 9, 2010)

A few questions:

1) Does it work on Cyclo fw 1.57b4?
2) Do you create your own character again?
3) Does it have a story this time 'cause the last one I played was cack.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> A few questions:
> 
> 1) Does it work on Cyclo fw 1.57b4?
> 2) Do you create your own character again?
> 3) Does it have a story this time 'cause the last one I played was cack.



1: Not a clue
2: Yep.  Mostly the same from 2009, with more choices.
3: 2010's story >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 2009's story >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> PSP Go 

Even adding in another character, it follows the animes story well enough.


----------



## smashbro (Mar 9, 2010)

some one said arm 7 fixes this ap but I dont know how to do it lol.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 9, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't pretty much anything these days >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> PSP Go?

I'll check this out if I get time during my Phoenix Wright marathon. Assuming I don't pick up FFXIII of course. And all gameplay will of course cease the moment Infinite Space is available and working 100%.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 9, 2010)

This (U) version of this game may be similar to the (J) version of this game, but there are a few differences - Card Differences. As you can see, the (J) version of this game has Japanese writing/characters on the cards instead of English writings/characters on the card. As you can see, I like to read the descriptions and the names of cards. 

So I've been waiting for this.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> This (U) version of this game may be similar to the (J) version of this game, but there are a few differences - Card Differences. As you can see, the (J) version of this game has Japanese writing/characters on the cards instead of English writings/characters on the card. As you can see, I like to read the descriptions and the names of cards.
> 
> So I've been waiting for this.



the japanese  version had english so you could read the cards


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 9, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> This (U) version of this game may be similar to the (J) version of this game, but there are a few differences - Card Differences. As you can see, the (J) version of this game has Japanese writing/characters on the cards instead of English writings/characters on the card. As you can see, I like to read the descriptions and the names of cards.
> 
> So I've been waiting for this.


LOL I like the English cards too.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 9, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, but unfortunately, the English cards are censored.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 9, 2010)

Quick question: Are these game playable and enjoyable even without knowledge of how to play Yu-Gi-Oh!?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 9, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Quick question: Are these game playable and enjoyable even without knowledge of how to play Yu-Gi-Oh!?



IT's got a tutorial.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 9, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The NAMES and DESCRIPTIONS *on* THE CARD is in JAPANESE. 

I wasn't talking about the description *NEXT TO* the card.


----------



## omatic (Mar 9, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you can even read the descriptions on the cards.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Mar 9, 2010)

This came out surprisingly late. I'm still going to wait for the European release which is coming in a few weeks. >.>;



			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Quick question: Are these game playable and enjoyable even without knowledge of how to play Yu-Gi-Oh!?


You'll find it a bit difficult at first but you'll learn as you play. It's like like playing any card game for the first time.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 9, 2010)

Does this version lag like shit compared to the japanese version? Getting passed those parts in the japanese version was annoying. If so, someone needs to find the reason why it lags and create a code to disable it. D:


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 9, 2010)

this is probably one of the fewer releases tht gbatemp has been "common" release sites
Screenshots



Spoiler




















3 more at http://nintendo-centrum.net/2009/12/ds-yu-...arcadia-images/


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 9, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Quick question: Are these game playable and enjoyable even without knowledge of how to play Yu-Gi-Oh!?No, and now it's harder than ever to learn the basics because pretty much all the monsters have effects, not to mention there's a ton of obscure rulings.  Yugioh used to be a lot simpler back when it first came out, now it's just insanely complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The AI is causing the lag, so to disable it would mean playing against a brain-dead computer.  Like I said, new Yugioh = insanely complicated; even the computer takes forever to make its moves.  Also, I don't think the US version would have any less lag.


----------



## Spikeynator (Mar 9, 2010)

w000000 YES !


----------



## TestedInVN (Mar 9, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Quick question: Are these game playable and enjoyable even without knowledge of how to play Yu-Gi-Oh!?


If you are new to this series and want something enjoyable, I would recommend "Yu-Gi-Oh!World Champion Ship 2008". It's simpler to learn how to play(it's got tutorial, too), less lagging, and have better graphic on upper screen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to YGO 2010, right now i'm playing this U version on No$Zoomer 2.3.0.2. It seems a bit smoother than J ver, just a bit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I'm waiting for a patch for YSMenu users, hope it will come out soon.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah finaly! Have been waiting for this for a while. I did get the jap version, but there are card diferences, so prefer the US version! Gonna try it out in the evening!


----------



## don_eno (Mar 9, 2010)

does it work on r4


----------



## Bowser-jr (Mar 9, 2010)

okay, if heard this game has AP, and from others, it doesn't. Does this game have AP or do we need a patch? Will this game work for the CycloDS?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2010)

Works fine on all the firmwares of the M3 Hex-Boot (this goes the same for the Quad-Boot since it's the same thing, but without the R4i RTS)


----------



## Moac (Mar 9, 2010)

it works on r4ds with Ysmenu to an extent.
I get past the make character, even start a battle then after i play my turn when the enemy attacks it FREEZES.

GAME Has issues....needs YSmenu Update , or something....

any solution for this?


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 9, 2010)

Multi6 lke the JAP version ?


----------



## Moac (Mar 9, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Multi6 lke the JAP version ?



it would seem so, i could select many different flags. I think it has all the BIG European languages, FR,GER,ITA,ENG,SPA.


----------



## TestedInVN (Mar 9, 2010)

I tried to apply this patch for J version on U version: xdelta-4721-JPN-BAHAMUT.rar, and the game worked well on my R4 original with YSMenu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've past a few battle with CPU, edited the deck, the game saved and I loaded the save. So far no freezes at all, but it's lagging.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 9, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Multi6 lke the JAP version ?




thats what they love to do with the yugioh release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wish there were more games are like the yugioh series


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 9, 2010)

Tested with CycloDS 1.57, no problems so far (i've just won the first duel)


----------



## Chaotix1p (Mar 9, 2010)

HA!!!
and I just downloaded the Japanese version last night. Guess i'll just have  to replace it with the US version then. 
GOODBYE LANGUAGE PROBLEMS


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 9, 2010)

Chaotix1p said:
			
		

> HA!!!
> and I just downloaded the Japanese version last night. Guess i'll just have  to replace it with the US version then.
> GOODBYE LANGUAGE PROBLEMS



LOL! japanese version contains ENGLISH!


----------



## Chaotix1p (Mar 9, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Chaotix1p said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I grew impatient and just jammed "A" and the defualt language selection on the japanese version is japanese and i couldn't read the menu to change


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 9, 2010)

From what i heard the J version codes are applicable for U version
so we had already included the cheats for this game in the previous update

for the following game id:- 
BYXE 4CDCFB07

you guys can get it from cheats.gbatemp.net/Temp



			
				Chaotix1p said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could have used the cheat to change the language
but it really doesn't matter anymore.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~!
have fun


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 9, 2010)

As for the JAP Patch, wouldn't someone need to update the cheksum so that it matches the USA version when patching? I just tried it and the command line reported the checksum validation failed due to a difference in the checksum. Of course there was a difference, they were different regions. I don't know if the patch continued with the actually patching and I don't have time to test it right now; perhaps later on in the day...


----------



## Prof. 9 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think you can just use the Game Fix code from the JP version for this version, seeing as all the other cheats are the same and the JP patch reportedly works on the US version.


----------



## e2kiwi (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, thats right, the JAP-patch works for the USA-version too...

*LINK:* *xdelta-4721-JAP+4781-USA-BAHAMUT-by-TheK*

This patch is for the people who cant use the YSMenu or the extinfo.dat&infolib.dat...

Here the Updated files for use with DSTT or YSMenu:

*LINK:* *Update-Pack_R4, DSTT, YSMenu_[2010-03-07]*

*LINK:* *Update-Pack_R4i-Gold+HYR4i-Classic_[2010-03-07]*

Both Passwords = TheK

*wfg
e2Kiwi*


----------



## Black ace (Mar 9, 2010)

Where is the lag in the game?


----------



## Krestent (Mar 9, 2010)

Black ace said:
			
		

> Where is the lag in the game?


During duels, when the AI is making his turn


----------



## Black ace (Mar 9, 2010)

seriously?I can't really see any lags exept when the glowing thing around the card lags


----------



## Theraima (Mar 9, 2010)

Any way to get it work with R4? Also I get the error "unable to read save data" or something like that.


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 9, 2010)

Black ace said:
			
		

> seriously?I can't really see any lags exept when the glowing thing around the card lags




It lags like crazy when there are a bunch of cards on the field or if the al tends to overthink even during your turn,the lag in this one makes last years look like nothing.....


----------



## dan80315 (Mar 9, 2010)

The xdelta-4721-JAP 4781-USA-BAHAMUT patch does not help the lag/slowdowns/freezes at all.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 10, 2010)

The patch is to get the game working as for some reason it doesn't work on some flash carts (might be caused by anti-piracy, but a really shitty one at that)
There is no patch to fix the lag, because it's caused mainly by the AI thinking too hard.  The blue rectangles might be a part of the cause, and could possibly be removed with a cheat code but no one has been able to hack it away yet.


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 10, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Censored? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How?


----------



## basher11 (Mar 10, 2010)

Black ace said:
			
		

> seriously?I can't really see any lags exept when the glowing thing around the card lags



it only lags because the comp is thinking simple strategies against you.


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 10, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> The patch is to get the game working as for some reason it doesn't work on some flash carts (might be caused by anti-piracy, but a really shitty one at that)
> There is no patch to fix the lag, because it's caused mainly by the AI thinking too hard.  The blue rectangles might be a part of the cause, and could possibly be removed with a cheat code but no one has been able to hack it away yet.




Yeah what the hell were they thinking?,hey lets add more pointless lag in the game with animated rectangles!.....


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 10, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Censored?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than you'll ever know.
http://yugioh.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_modified_cards


----------



## WarioMCP (Mar 10, 2010)

Does the Japanese version of this game route Wifi through Japan even if you're in the US (assuming your opponent isn't in Japan, that is)? I've found wifi to be rather laggy, but that might be from noobs who keep the card info option on. I might switch to the US version just for that reason.


----------



## Koh (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi guys.

I own a japanese DSi and I wanted to know if there was anyway to change the language during the game... The default language when I play the game is japanese...

Thanks.

EDIT : Nevermind I found how to do it, when I was looking at the cheats codes ^^


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Mar 10, 2010)

[Nintendo Ds] Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's World Championship 2010: Reverse of Arcadia [First look]

http://www.viddler.com/explore/ContraNetwork/videos/23/


----------



## Gwaith (Mar 10, 2010)

Can anybody confirm that the lags exist in the Retail version? If so than that would be really ridiculous.
Btw. I don't think the rectangles are a cause of the lags, but rather the result of the overall lag of the game caused by the AI. They are just the only movable object that makes the lag perceivable (apart from those dumb thought balloons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## xile6 (Mar 10, 2010)

Gwaith said:
			
		

> Can anybody confirm that the lags exist in the Retail version? If so than that would be really ridiculous.
> Btw. I don't think the rectangles are a cause of the lags, but rather the result of the overall lag of the game caused by the AI. They are just the only movable object that makes the lag perceivable (apart from those dumb thought balloons
> 
> 
> ...



its like chess the lag is ai thinking of there next move it will be in all versions.


----------



## Kixy (Mar 10, 2010)

TestedInVN said:
			
		

> I tried to apply this patch for J version on U version: xdelta-4721-JPN-BAHAMUT.rar, and the game worked well on my R4 original with YSMenu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I only quoted TestedInVN, but thanks to *all* involved in finding this out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All I need to know now is, can the save file be transferred over too?  ie do renamed Yu-Gi-Oh 2010 (J) saves work on Yu-Gi-Oh 2010 (U)?

I'd done the same thing previously with Mario Kart (U) to Mario Kart (E) and that worked fine - not sure if it applies to all games though..


----------



## e2kiwi (Mar 10, 2010)

*@dan80315*
First of all the xDelta-Patch works 100% on the cards where are confirmed...
Some newer R4i-cards won´t work but have other solutions...

*U can use the UNPATCHED game with the following cards or software: *
M3Real&M3iZero have the 4.7H FW, the Acekard, CycloDS and Supercard has there own FW...
Some cards need the YSMenu, some cards needs only the updated extinfo.dat and infolib.dat (in the moment only the JPN-Version)...

So try out, often its the fault of the user...
*
EDIT:*
There is an new one from "TheK´s" xDelta-Patch...
*LINK:* *xDelta-4721-JAP+4781-USA-BAHAMUT*


*wfg
e2Kiwi*


----------



## Anakir (Mar 11, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> *@dan80315*
> First of all the xDelta-Patch works 100% on the cards where are confirmed...
> Some newer R4i-cards won´t work but have other solutions...
> 
> ...



I can't seem to get this working on an Edge (not i). Firmware 1.8 (latest). Any other suggestions? I get a white screen the moment the game finishes loading.

So far I tried:
-prepatched rom
-the TheK xDelta-Patch
-Universal Child Play patch

Have yet to patch it manually as I don't know how to do that. I'm assuming it won't work because the prepatched rom didn't work.

I need suggestions please.


----------



## your name here (Mar 12, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> *@dan80315*
> First of all the xDelta-Patch works 100% on the cards where are confirmed...
> Some newer R4i-cards won´t work but have other solutions...
> 
> ...



I have an M3iZero 4.7h, and  it still freezes during battle without patching.


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Mar 13, 2010)

For those who needs AP
http://forum.romulation.net/index.php?topic=34469.0


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 13, 2010)

Dr.Aqua said:
			
		

> For those who needs AP
> *snipped by me*



Nice going.  Remove the link 'fore the mods see that.  You posted a link to a ROM site.  Against the rules; big no-no.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder why they don't just block that site's name, like they did with a certain points site that starts with "lock."


----------



## dan80315 (Mar 20, 2010)

Has there been a fix for the lag yet? Using an AK2 :0 RC 1.6 seems to have fixed the freezes/crashes and the unable to connect to wifi issue but still kinda unbearable thanks to the lag.


----------



## Slasher Zero (Mar 25, 2010)

I was wondering is there an action replay code for the AP because in the location I'm in the link is blocked .
But if not then can someone make another link for it maybe Media Fire .


----------



## limesherbert (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone else having trouble connecting to WiFi with Acekard 2?

im also getting random freezing in the middle of the game.


----------



## daydreamjohn (Apr 3, 2010)

I am getting random freezes during the first battle. 

Using acekard with AKAIO.1.6.RC2


----------



## YayMii (Apr 3, 2010)

Because of everyone reporting slow AI, I'll just go ahead and download the 2008 version (I've heard the 2009 version also has slow AI).


----------



## vankrist (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone else having trouble to play in the wireless mode?


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

Can someone plz just upload a prepatched one for R4 already? And could you plz put all of the YSmenu items in it too? Thx. And if you do, plz make sure you host it on Megaupload or Mediafire. The rest don't work for me for many reasons.


----------

